# Whats in a name?



## syclesavage (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey Cabers what's in your Cabe name ? How did ja come up with it ? As I each day sign in to this forum to chat to all   the guys n gals I've often wondered how you came up with your 'handle'. I will start, I used the cycle as in I'm into cycling just changing the first letter to match the second word's first letter s in savage because I had built a custom hunting rifle all myself and still own and shoot it to this day. So syclesavage it is. I don't know if this topic has been discussed bout but I thought I'd try.


----------



## kos22us (Aug 4, 2015)

mine is not that interesting but way back when I setup my yahoo email account I had to come up with a name so I chose kos simply because my last name is kosman and I was 22 at the time and residing in the US so I just used kos22us, my last name is still kosman & I still live in the US but unfortunately im now 35 ... yea bummer


----------



## boardhoarder (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a large skateboard collection, so...


----------



## the tinker (Aug 4, 2015)

I tink it's because I tinker around a lot.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 5, 2015)

Evans 200 is named after my first old bike, a 59 Evans 200 Viscount.


----------



## Gasbag (Aug 5, 2015)

I've used my handle, Gasbag, for a while in a few different forums. The day I selected it I happened to be within listening range of a couple of senior gents that were having a heated discussion about local politics. One of them was all worked up about a local politician and in the most seething caustic voice referred to the pol as a  "Gasbag". Cracked me up. I like obscure words so I pilfered it as my own.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 5, 2015)

"The Stig is a character on the British motoring television show Top Gear. The Stig's primary role is setting lap times for cars tested on the show, as well as instructing celebrity guests, off-camera, for the show's "Star in a Reasonably Priced Car" segment. The character is a play on the anonymity of racing drivers' full-face helmets, with the running joke that nobody knows who, or indeed what, is inside the Stig's racing suit."

my 10 camaro,,
https://youtu.be/n4GuKDOMTVI


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 5, 2015)

I choose mine as sfh are my initials and Schwinn because well they are the best!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Aug 5, 2015)

My name is Dan(iel) I love bikes, and I'm a man! = Dan the bike man


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 5, 2015)

Blaster Chemical Corporation was our sponsor for a our drag car at the time I signed up with The Cabe.


----------



## delgan (Aug 5, 2015)

Delgan--d for Don- Elgan last name--thanks to Mom and Dad. My sister in doing the  family tree, found out that many years ago , two Elgin brothers moved to Southern Indiana from Kentucky. One day they got into it bad enough that one of them changed his last name to Elgan. So needless to say, I am going to buy an Elgin bike one of these days just to have an Elgin. Just waiting for the right one to come along.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 5, 2015)

delgan said:


> I am going to buy an Elgin bike one of these days just to have an Elgin. Just waiting for the right one to come along.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 5, 2015)

*hoofhearted ?

Am fond of horse racing.*


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Retired Army Frequency Manager now called Electromagnetic Spectrum Manager. Current Army Theater (CONUS) Electromagnetic Spectrum Manager/ Strategic Planner (DA Civilian-7th Signal Command (Theater)). V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been a junkie for old stuff for as long as I can remember


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 5, 2015)

Had many rollfast bikes over the years and I just think it sounds cool. Rob.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 5, 2015)

For those who havent guessed, I'm unfortunately hooked on bikes, and my name is Frank.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2015)

bricycle said:


> For those who havent guessed, I'm unfortunately hooked on bikes, and my name is Frank.




Shouldn't it be "fracycle" then? V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Aug 5, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Shouldn't it be "fracycle" then? V/r Shawn




just don't call me Shirley.....


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 5, 2015)

I had a flat tire on my bicycle and didnt know if I should fix it or part out the whole bike, and make enough money to buy a brand new bike at Walmart, so I joined ThcCabe to find out, and just used the Flat Tire name........


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2015)

I used the name tripple3 because that is how I would spell out my number when selling bikes on craigslist. I would have them meet me at big lots. 






I signed up on the Cabe to link an ad for a couple frames I had for sale.


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2015)

My name is Catfish. I go by the name Catfish.


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2015)

My real name is Red Ruffensore. I just think Dave Marko sounds less irritating, which has always been my aim here.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 5, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> My real name is Red Ruffensore. I just think Dave Marko sounds less irritating, which has always been my *aim* here.




..don't ever use a gun then...


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 5, 2015)

This is a funny thread, some creative people here...Nickinator was my son Nick's name when he was 11 and I was in Roller Derby, he wanted a cool derby name too, a play off Terminator of course. He was an honorary Delta Delta Di team member, #911 

Of course over the last few years here, we as a team have had a number of funny names bestowed upon us from the witty CABE crew, like darcinator & mominator LOL

Darcie


----------



## slick (Aug 5, 2015)

Slick, because the hair speaks for itself since i was 14 years old a good 23 years ago.


----------



## dodgerblue (Aug 5, 2015)

If you always bleed blue like me , you pick up a name like " Dodgerblue " ...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2015)

Cyclingday,
 Because we like to ride in Southern California, and just about everyday is a good Cyclingday.


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 5, 2015)

bikeyard because my father owns a junkyard and I'm into bikes thus bikeyard.  Cool place to grow up by the way


----------



## delgan (Aug 5, 2015)

Stig- that is one great looking bike--but not the one. Thanks for sharing. BTW--batwing is mounted and looking great-thanks again!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2015)

Been into Ford's my whole life(Ford tech for 16yrs too), my name is Mike(Michael) and my first car was my Grandma's '65 Ford Fairlane.


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2015)

My real name is Dave Marko and that was already picked by some idiot.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 5, 2015)

Well mine is simple. I am a whizzer motorbike fan!


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 5, 2015)

First name Aaron last name Whipple. Boring, but gets the job done.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 5, 2015)

When I first started in the hobby (before I perfected my craft) I spent most of my time doing this, which jokingly isn't the most fun part of bringing old bicycles back into form... and that most people here could identify with.
Chris


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 5, 2015)

So true Chris. I was thinking of your I.D. the other day when I was cleaning a pair of S-2's with a brass brush. Another job I dislike is "cleaning chains". Hmm that could be a good CABE name.


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 5, 2015)

15 years ago I was sitting at the computer, signing up for Napster, and couldn't come up with a user name.
I grabbed a cycling catalog and found something interesting to use. STRADALITE. I think it was the name of a reflector or a light.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 6, 2015)

No imagination put into this one but, sometimes I can be a bit more eloquent. ..
Name is JD and I arrived in 1956.
Probably should have gone with "Tanklight" and was gonna change it...but, I couldn't figure out how to change it, back then.
I used to answer to John but, only the wife calls me that, now.
My bass fishing (my other passion) buddies call me "jighead".


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey JD do Ya wear that funny crown hat like jig head did when Ya bass fish that attracts those big boys I mean big girl bass Ya know


----------



## COB (Aug 6, 2015)

COB=Crotchety Old Bastard...


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 7, 2015)

amazing 936 views I should have seen 936 stories.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 7, 2015)

"Old Bikes" --- Cuz I like 'em!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elefuntman (Aug 7, 2015)

I have always been heavy into cars with racing and collecting. One way or another, I seem to have an old Plymouth or Dodge Hemi car keeping me busy. The 426 Hemi has the nick name "Elephant", so to keep is simple, my friends started calling me the "Elefuntman", most all are Chevy guys, as I was before the Mopars came into my life!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 7, 2015)

As a kid i always wanted a Schwinn but got hand-me down Royce Unions and Huffys (sorry Scott). So Schwinndog was born. I used it when i went thru a BMX thing 20 yrs ago. I signed up here and it was taken by me before, so it evolved into Schwinndoggy.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Old And Over Used*

My forum ID was first use on a couple car forums before the TOC (turn of the century) and to keep it simple I've used it on all the forums. 

My initials are GT and 58 is the year of a couple Corvettes I own.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 8, 2015)

I had refurbished a couple of 70's lightweight Schwinn's, and started to like the looks of the older ones. Ended up buying a mostly complete 1956 Schwinn corvette, doing research I always got sent back to this sight. So I figured I'd sign up, not thinking about a screen name, so since this was my first older bike, 56 vette was all I could think of. Joe


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 29, 2015)

Really guys an gals 40 posts that's it there's more than that about everyone out there than that.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 29, 2015)

I currently own four Buick Rivieras and have owned fifteen others in the past.  Two drivers ('90 & '93), one undergoing restoration ('64), and one on the back burner ('63.)


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2015)

Mine was name a I had been using to post comments on Bikesnobnyc.BlogSpot.com.  I picked it because I hoard away bikes and I'm kind of slutty like this bunny.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 29, 2015)

I've used "bairdco" forever, on multiple forums, made headbadged for bikes, burned it into skateboards, and stamped it into serial numbers on custom bikes I've made.

My first name is Baird, and bairdco just has that "acme" type generic ring to it.

Tried to start a website with it, but it was taken by a guy who sold military and police items. After the domain name expired, I looked it up and it was available for 50k. 

I like the name, but not that much...


----------



## Boris (Sep 14, 2015)

When I see that Duck has posted anything, I consider it fair warning, as I prefer to see his CABE name as a verb, rather than a noun.


----------



## ballooney (Sep 14, 2015)

When I started collecting, I fell in love with balloon tire bikes.  As the collection grew and grew and grew...my wife thought I was crazy. I jokingly agreed with her admitting that I was "ballooney" (crazy for ballooners).


----------



## chuxtapose (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm looking to find out what year my JC Higgins is... 

This is the serial number on the bottom of the bracket:

MOS-L 
MOD 502 218 
Serial # 7504

Can anyone break the code? From what I can decipher, it's a 1953? Sears made. 



Thanks in advance!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 14, 2015)

My name is a reference to prewar skip tooth, but more importantly to having lost two teeth to crazy BMX poop in the 70's.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 19, 2016)

Joined this site when my daughter was a new born. The only time I got to ride was in the evenings, when the wife and kid were winding down. Picked Nightrider  for 3 reasons: thats when I was doing most of my riding, Shout out to one of the best movies ever( you guess), and my daughter's name is Kit (get it? Knightrider? the car).
And yes the movie is Mad Max!


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 20, 2016)

Mickeyc...first name Michael, last initial.

Mike


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 20, 2016)

chucksoldbikes  yes u guessed it   my name is  chuck   i have a bike shop  mostly old bikes  yup u  got it    walla  
 i like  old bikes  and i am  75 years old


----------



## videoranger (Jan 22, 2016)

As a video producer/director I fight against evil and injustice


----------



## dogdart (Jan 22, 2016)

many years ago  , when cell phones were just cell phones , the old Nokia's could be personalized with a name on the screen.  my sn was about 9 at the time and went to put Dodge Dart on it , but put Dogdart instead.  I kept it on the phone  , and when  I started using computers , I used the name for my email  , then forums .


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 22, 2016)

Named after a small vintage bike shop I own in Monrovia, CA.  Originally "associate258", but local Cabers kept making fun of me so I changed it


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2016)

Hyper, Type A , get more things built, repaired or restored in a week then most get done in a year. Do all my own work. I never sit still, either hunting fishing playing with my Hot Rods, Harley and now vintage bikes and I still moonlight as a plumber. Friends say I'm like a Rocket so there you are. By the way, I have really picked up some good friends and contacts here and I appreciate this diversified sight. Smart folks here. I don't have many posting as I'm active also in Hot Rodding and Harley forums. Keeps me young at 68. Life's short eat dessert first.  Rocketman......................................


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 22, 2016)

juanita smith is my better half; and much prettier, too... 13 came from Smokey and the Bandit, "13 extra short" @ 5'2" [she, with *brown* eyes]. Used ever since I bought a computer for accountability to my beloved wife.... and i.e., as an e-mail address.

About the CABE an-acronym [I hope all understand that]... my maternal grandmother was born surnamed McCabe; *Mc* is simply Scott or Irish for "son of"; where-as *CABE* is most often said to mean "cap" or "helmet"... The McCabe were originally mercenaries or security forces for the lord of the manor. So, someone with an imagination can twist that into a bicycle related theme??? Post war or pre-war.


----------



## runningbarre (Jan 24, 2016)

My nickname for years was Bear. I looked like a bear, and my last name is Barrett.  When I got online I found a LOT of bears.  I have always liked the monniker "Runningbarrett" It sounded like an indian chief and I was an over the road Trucker....Ya know.....always on the run.  When I signed up for The Cabe I tried to use Runningbarrett but that was too many letters...hence....Runningbarre


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 25, 2016)

Rivnut said:


> I currently own four Buick Rivieras and have owned fifteen others in the past.  Two drivers ('90 & '93), one undergoing restoration ('64), and one on the back burner ('63.)




Just added a 1965 Riviera Gran Sport, silver with black interior. For those of you who might not be familiar with the Gran Sport, it's the option that added the 360 hp factory dual quad motor, and posi trac rear end to the basic '65 Riviera.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2016)

The '65 Riv is one of the best automobile designs of all time. I'm still surprised I've never owned one! So many cars--so little money/time! V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jan 25, 2016)

have had a few rivs,used to surprise the roadrunner guys when my stock 63 ran even with them,bty a friend of mine has a64 and 65 parts cars if u need somthing let me know ill put u in contact with him


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 27, 2016)

spoker said:


> have had a few rivs,used to surprise the roadrunner guys when my stock 63 ran even with them,bty a friend of mine has a64 and 65 parts cars if u need somthing let me know ill put u in contact with him




Most definitely,

Send me a PM with the contact info.  I'd appreciate it.  

Thanks,  Ed


----------



## Volvdan (Jun 15, 2022)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 279528 Named after a small vintage bike shop I own in Monrovia, CA.  Originally "associate258", but local Cabers kept making fun of me so I changed it



Hi is this Steve? This is Dan with the Phantom.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi, my other hobby vintage Toyota FJ55, wagon version of FJ40. I've owned 3 over the years with license plate J wagon.


----------

